# almost a frost today!!!



## guest (Sep 16, 2003)

well it was 35.5 degrees this morning.. man you can feel winter in the air and its not even fall till tomorrow.. 


hope its not a sign of things to come.. but of course it is....


at least it will kill the damned bugs.


----------



## Stewart (Sep 17, 2003)

Brrrrrr......I am going to mow the yard tonight and then jump in the pool!! We are still in the 90's. We do need a cold winter to kill of the bugs here as well.:shower:


----------



## jodyand (Sep 16, 2003)

It was 61 deg here this morning feels like fall


----------



## memmurphy (Sep 18, 2003)

Low 40's F here last two mornings. I love the Canadian air, low humidity, and the deep blue sky that comes with it.

Ahhh, I can finally breath again!  

Mark


----------



## Ingersoll444 (Sep 17, 2003)

Been real cold at nights here. Spent sunday pulling anything usefull out of the garden, and mowing down, and tilling in the rest. I am REALY not ready for winter................


----------



## Chipmaker (Sep 16, 2003)

And you all ain't packed and headed south yet? Great Day! Frost and I'm still working on my tan for another month or two, maybe more. Sure glad I don;t have to "hibernate" anymore, just have to duck a few tornadoes and hurricanes every now and then and suck up that sunshine.


----------



## guest (Sep 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Chipmaker _
> *just have to duck a few tornadoes and hurricanes every now and then and suck up that sunshine. *


and dodge poisonious snakes and alligators....


----------



## jodyand (Sep 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by simple_john _
> *and dodge poisonious snakes and alligators.... *


You have more to worry about then poisonous snakes and alligators. There call MOSQUITOES:hide: :lmao:


----------



## guest (Sep 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by jodyand _
> *You have more to worry about then poisonous snakes and alligators. There call MOSQUITOES:hide: :lmao: *


good point man!!! Friggin misquitos.. 
but when we get a few cold days it really thins them out and this is the best time of year to work out in the yard...
the 35 degrees was cold the next few days are set to be in the 70's and 50's at night. 
im taking a few days off to do a little fishing... before the lakes freeze:furious: :furious:


----------



## Chipmaker (Sep 16, 2003)

While we may have snakes and gators to contend with but its not on a day to day or as in the case with mosquitos, a second by second battle and lots of annoyance. A stray gator is bound to happen every now and then, same with snakes, but at least snakes don't travel in a swarm and gang up on you. I hate a mosquito. We also have something else around here you would definately like....fire ants! I think every state besides just those in the south should have a fire ant mound in every yard!

So your gonna get some fishing in before the lake freeezes.....cool, or would that be cold!


----------



## guest (Sep 16, 2003)

hey dont you southeners have misquitos? is that only a northern thing? 


Maine also has those wonderful black flys & fleas...
we get the black fleas - called no-see-ums in the spring 
then the misquitos and in the hot summer the black flies come out... 

so many insects buzzing & biting... i consider swatting bugs a workout!!


----------



## Chipmaker (Sep 16, 2003)

I don't have what I conside to be a mosquito problem here at all. I can set outside early evening or late night and not get run off by those things, however I wold not want to venture way back in the lower area where the swamp is at, as they would eat you alive, but if you keep containers free of water etc and the gras and weeds cut down, mosquitos here in my area are not a problem. I think Canada holds the record for having the most largest and peskiest mosquitos. I remember one year a friend and I bought a bear hunting trip, and it had to be one of the most miserable times of my life. Setting in a tree over looking a landfill and a 55 gal drum full of dead fish wearing a mosquito head net and long sleeves sweating our butts off, dpn't remember what month it was anymore but it was hot and humid, and there was all these thick black clouds of mosquitoes.......heck they were so thick it was like an eclipse of the sun at times.........


----------

